

Chimps understand concept of cooking - sjcsjc
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2015/06/cooking-up-cognition/

======
sageabilly
I am not a biologist or anything of that ilk, however I am a bit skeptical
that the chimps understood the concept of "cooking" the food. It seems more
likely that they understood "hey if I do X, then the food gets more tasty"
with X being put the food they have (which is raw) in the "cooking device".
Making the leap to saying "yes they totally understand the concept of cooking"
seems a bit anthropomorphizing.

~~~
jdavis703
To be fair the article added this anthropomorphism. What the scientists found
is unlike most animal species, the chimpanzees had enough self-restraint to
not eat raw food the moment they found it, if they knew they had the chance to
improve it later on.

------
Cacti
Catching Fire, by Richard Wrangham, is a pretty good read for those interested
in the impact and importance of cooking in human evolution. I really enjoyed
it.

------
sp332
Seems a bit weak.
[http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1986/03/12](http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1986/03/12)

------
freshyill
I'd like to know more about this "cooking device". Was it not _really_ cooking
the food, but just switching the raw food for cooked food? What exactly was
it?

~~~
Luc
[http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/282/1809/2015...](http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/282/1809/20150229)

See also the 'Figures & Data' tab for some drawings and videos.

The cooking 'device' is just two nesting plastic bowls with a piece of cooked
food hidden in it.

------
T-A
This is news?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQcN7lHSD5Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQcN7lHSD5Y)

------
sjcsjc
from the article: "[chimps share with humans...] a preference for cooked food,
the ability to understand the transformation of raw food into cooked food, and
even the ability to save and transport food over distance for the purposes of
cooking."

